# Internet Browsers



## Ringel05

Checling out different browsers from a general users perspective for those who are interested.

*Arora*

Arora is a lightweight cross-platform web browser. It's free (as in free speech and free beer). Arora runs on Linux, embedded Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Windows, Haiku, and any other platforms supported by the Qt toolkit.

Arora uses the QtWebKit port of the fully standards-compliant WebKit layout engine. It features fast rendering, powerful JavaScript engine and supports Netscape plugins.

Apart from the must-have features such as bookmarks, history and tabbed browsing Arora boasts:

very fast startup
integration with desktop environments
smart location bar
session management
privacy mode
flexible search engine management
ClickToFlash plugin
download manager
WebInspector, a set of tools for web developers
30 translations

arora - Cross Platform WebKit Browser - Google Project Hosting

It is fast but for the typical user it's missing some functionality.  While you can copy via right click you have to use the drop down edit menu to paste plus there is no Home button, again one has to go to the drop down menu, click on history then home.
It does have (again in the drop down menu) a one click, on time addition of AdBlock and is very secure.

It can open multiple tabs but is limited in number of windows it can display.
Preferences are primarily the same as most browsers but limited for configurations under options.
There appears to be no spell check.

Like I said it's a free, light web browser with limited functionality but extremely fast and secure.  It would work great as a backup browser for people on the move who my run into slow connection speeds or for those who have dial up service or older slower computers.


----------



## syrenn

if i didnt know you were you i would swear you were a spamer!


----------



## Kat

Never heard of this one..I am using Chrome, and FF right now.


----------



## Ringel05

syrenn said:


> if i didnt know you were you i would swear you were a spamer!



What I'm doing is with the advent of FF moving to 4.01 and stopping support for 3.6 there are many who will be looking for a new browser.  I also know there are some here who are stuck with satellite or dial up service and thought if I could show them what's available and do a brief write up it can help them decide whether they want to try it or not.


----------



## JBeukema

I prefer aurora


----------



## Ringel05

JBeukema said:


> I prefer aurora



If ya like it do a brief write up.  I know it's not stable yet and most here probably won't want to mess with it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i didnt know you were you i would swear you were a spamer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is with the advent of FF moving to 4.01 and stopping support for 3.6 there are many who will be looking for a new browser.  I also know there are some here who are stuck with satellite or dial up service and thought if I could show them what's available and do a brief write up it can help them decide whether they want to try it or not.
Click to expand...


Opera in Turbo Mode is the browser I use for a slow connection. I tried Arora a few years ago and thought it had potential. I didn't like the way it handled at the time.


----------



## Douger

If you aren't playing with video much Midori is quick......unrefined but quick.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i didnt know you were you i would swear you were a spamer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is with the advent of FF moving to 4.01 and stopping support for 3.6 there are many who will be looking for a new browser.  I also know there are some here who are stuck with satellite or dial up service and thought if I could show them what's available and do a brief write up it can help them decide whether they want to try it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opera in Turbo Mode is the browser I use for a slow connection. I tried Arora a few years ago and thought it had potential. I didn't like the way it handled at the time.
Click to expand...


Exactly, thanks.  Someone may want to try it out, that's the reason for the thread, for anyone who wants to provide basic and/or detailed information on different browsers to give our fellow USMB members options to try if they so choose.  I'm on Seamonkey right now checking out it's different features.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Firefox started having stability problems, so I changed over to Chrome.

Chrome, however, has privacy issues.


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> If you aren't playing with video much Midori is quick......unrefined but quick.



Yeah Midori is another webkit browser I was planning to eventually test, the windows version because most here, for whatever reason they so choose and I won't argue with, use a Windows operating system.  Of course if you want to do a brief synopsis the Linux and Windows versions probably aren't that far apart and it will save me some time and effort.


----------



## Ringel05

JBeukema said:


> I prefer aurora



I downloaded it and it looks no different from 4.0 plus it wanted to change my default FF version to 5.0!   Bull shit!!

Uninstalled it!  Hopefully it didn't fuck up my system.


----------



## Douger

Ringel05 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded it and it looks no different from 4.0 plus it wanted to change my default FF version to 5.0!   Bull shit!!
> 
> Uninstalled it!  Hopefully it didn't fuck up my system.
Click to expand...

Did you load it in Winbloze or Linux ?
 If in Linux just make sure and --purge.


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer aurora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded it and it looks no different from 4.0 plus it wanted to change my default FF version to 5.0!   Bull shit!!
> 
> Uninstalled it!  Hopefully it didn't fuck up my system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you load it in Winbloze or Linux ?
> If in Linux just make sure and --purge.
Click to expand...


I'm on my Windows machine right now, ya know, like I mentioned to you a few posts back. Try to keep up will ya.


----------



## Alister

Well I have not used Arora yet because i am still using Google Chrome for web surfing which is classic web browser i have found . I would try Arora very soon .


----------



## Ringel05

Just discovered one that looks extremely promising call Lunascape6.  Very high powered and very fast but the main "selling feature" (it's a free download) is it's triple search engine, Trident (Internet Explorer), Gecko (Firefox) and Webkit (Google Chrome and Safari).  When you load it you select you default search engine but when you're online and one is performing slowly you can switch to the other by clicking on the engine name at the right of the address bar.  
The tool bar layout is pretty clean looking with a lot of menu and icon options that are fully customizable.  There are five default skins to choose from plus more available online.  For those of you who like me prefer their main search page free of "clutter" there is a news ticker with limited default choices but gives easy edit and add capabilities.  It will transfer you favorites from your other browsers and set up as the default browser but only if you give it permission, it asks on setup and you say yes or no to each request. 
If you're a Gecko (Firefox) user all the add-ons are available.  
So far I'm really impressed with this browser and it looks like it just might become my primary.


----------



## Douger

Nice find.............


----------



## Ringel05

Now for a very easy, fast, lightweight browser for those who like the Firefox 3.6 version.  CometBird is based on the Gecko search engine and is compatible with all the Mozilla add-ons.  Very clean 3.6 version interface that is also customizable.  just under the main toolbar and address bar are RSS feeds for News, Email, Video, Music, Torrent, Games, Social and Shopping.  An extra menu has been added for Softwares, recommended and updated.  
This browser is blazing fast with my home IP so would make a very fast and secure alternative for slower speed internet connections over IE, FF and Google Chrome as a primary or secondary browser.  I'm fairly impressed with it's lightweight interface, security options and customization capabilities.


----------



## Ringel05

Just tried out Midori.  Every time I try to run a You tube video it tells me I need to upgrade my Flash player.  I'm already running the latest version, tried downloading and reinstalling Flash, no luck, same problem.  For my part Midori is a waste of my time, if you know how to easily fix the problem then it is extremely fast but with very limited customization features.


----------



## Ringel05

Although I can't seem to find the bookmarks importer yet (haven't really looked that hard) Cometbird is fast becoming my default browser due to the fact I've noticed issues with FF4 where my search bar freezes up when I hit the back key then I have to refresh to get it working again.  My "full sized" browser is now Lunascape6.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Just discovered one that looks extremely promising call Lunascape6.  Very high powered and very fast but the main "selling feature" (it's a free download) is it's triple search engine, Trident (Internet Explorer), Gecko (Firefox) and Webkit (Google Chrome and Safari).  When you load it you select you default search engine but when you're online and one is performing slowly you can switch to the other by clicking on the engine name at the right of the address bar.
> The tool bar layout is pretty clean looking with a lot of menu and icon options that are fully customizable.  There are five default skins to choose from plus more available online.  For those of you who like me prefer their main search page free of "clutter" there is a news ticker with limited default choices but gives easy edit and add capabilities.  It will transfer you favorites from your other browsers and set up as the default browser but only if you give it permission, it asks on setup and you say yes or no to each request.
> If you're a Gecko (Firefox) user all the add-ons are available.
> So far I'm really impressed with this browser and it looks like it just might become my primary.



Pheh...it is Winblows only.  WTF...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Although I can't seem to find the bookmarks importer yet (haven't really looked that hard) Cometbird is fast becoming my default browser due to the fact I've noticed issues with FF4 where my search bar freezes up when I hit the back key then I have to refresh to get it working again.  My "full sized" browser is now Lunascape6.



WHat I have noticed about FF 4 is the scroll gets "stuck"...just won't scroll for several seconds.
This is ANNOYING!!


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just discovered one that looks extremely promising call Lunascape6.  Very high powered and very fast but the main "selling feature" (it's a free download) is it's triple search engine, Trident (Internet Explorer), Gecko (Firefox) and Webkit (Google Chrome and Safari).  When you load it you select you default search engine but when you're online and one is performing slowly you can switch to the other by clicking on the engine name at the right of the address bar.
> The tool bar layout is pretty clean looking with a lot of menu and icon options that are fully customizable.  There are five default skins to choose from plus more available online.  For those of you who like me prefer their main search page free of "clutter" there is a news ticker with limited default choices but gives easy edit and add capabilities.  It will transfer you favorites from your other browsers and set up as the default browser but only if you give it permission, it asks on setup and you say yes or no to each request.
> If you're a Gecko (Firefox) user all the add-ons are available.
> So far I'm really impressed with this browser and it looks like it just might become my primary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheh...it is Winblows only.  WTF...
Click to expand...


I dual boot for my own reasons.


----------



## samualwicky

from my point of view  Mozilla Fire Fox is the best Internet browser for ever because it's easy to secure your user information it's provide security of your password and user name while you are using a computer that is not your personal computer


----------



## ekrem

Firefox's font is very dependent on System settings of host-system, Chromium draws webpages more consistent and "beautiful" and Chromium is also fast doing that. 
But, Chromium consumes too much RAM if multiple Tabs are opened, therefore I use Firefox with "Load Tabs Progressively" extension.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ekrem said:


> Firefox's font is very dependent on System settings of host-system, Chromium draws webpages more consistent and "beautiful" and Chromium is also fast doing that.
> But, Chromium consumes too much RAM if multiple Tabs are opened, therefore I use Firefox with "Load Tabs Progressively" extension.



Isn't Chromium what Google Chrome is?


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox's font is very dependent on System settings of host-system, Chromium draws webpages more consistent and "beautiful" and Chromium is also fast doing that.
> But, Chromium consumes too much RAM if multiple Tabs are opened, therefore I use Firefox with "Load Tabs Progressively" extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Chromium what Google Chrome is?
Click to expand...


Google Chrome is built from Chromium.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox's font is very dependent on System settings of host-system, Chromium draws webpages more consistent and "beautiful" and Chromium is also fast doing that.
> But, Chromium consumes too much RAM if multiple Tabs are opened, therefore I use Firefox with "Load Tabs Progressively" extension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Chromium what Google Chrome is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google Chrome is built from Chromium.
Click to expand...


Exactly...other than branding...is Chrome any different?


----------



## Foxfyre

Nobody uses Explorer anymore?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Foxfyre said:


> Nobody uses Explorer anymore?



Um...that would be no...as in hell no.
I don't have much patience for a company that only decided to improve their abysmal browser once competition started to take marketshare.
They placed every single computer user  W I D E  open to viruses and malware for yeeeaaarrrs without lifting a single finger.

Screw Explorer.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Chromium what Google Chrome is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Chrome is built from Chromium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly...other than branding...is Chrome any different?
Click to expand...


Branding and Google tracking.


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> Nobody uses Explorer anymore?



They've really improved on the current Explorer, it's much more secure and faster than it used to be but in my humble estimation it still has a long way to go to catch up with Firefox and Chrome.  It does have it's uses though, I have mine set up to use the Gecko search engine as opposed to Bing which I hate.


----------



## Navy1960

I'm curious  Ringel of what your opinion of Opera is?


----------



## Foxfyre

Ringel05 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody uses Explorer anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've really improved on the current Explorer, it's much more secure and faster than it used to be but in my humble estimation it still has a long way to go to catch up with Firefox and Chrome.  It does have it's uses though, I have mine set up to use the Gecko search engine as opposed to Bing which I hate.
Click to expand...


I keep the most current version on my computer but still have XP and it won't work with the most recent version of Explorer.  I hate to give up Explorer because of familiarity with it, it is so compatible for several games I play on the computer, and I have such an extensive favorites list on it, I don't know how I would transfer all that to another browser.


----------



## Ropey

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody uses Explorer anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've really improved on the current Explorer, it's much more secure and faster than it used to be but in my humble estimation it still has a long way to go to catch up with Firefox and Chrome.  It does have it's uses though, I have mine set up to use the Gecko search engine as opposed to Bing which I hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep the most current version on my computer but still have XP and it won't work with the most recent version of Explorer.  I hate to give up Explorer because of familiarity with it, it is so compatible for several games I play on the computer, and I have such an extensive favorites list on it, I don't know how I would transfer all that to another browser.
Click to expand...


When it is time for you to transition to a new machine, please PM me Foxfyre. I can help you make the transition fairly seamlessly. 

Do it before your old one dies imo.


----------



## Ringel05

Navy1960 said:


> I'm curious  Ringel of what your opinion of Opera is?



I didn't like it but I don't remember specifically why, maybe because it uses webkit and I'm not that partial to webkit.  
(Which is also why I don't like Chrome). 
For me it just a personal bias, there are others on the board who use and like it.  In this instance, if you're interested, download it and try it for awhile, if you don't like it then just uninstall it.


----------



## Ringel05

Foxfyre said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody uses Explorer anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've really improved on the current Explorer, it's much more secure and faster than it used to be but in my humble estimation it still has a long way to go to catch up with Firefox and Chrome.  It does have it's uses though, I have mine set up to use the Gecko search engine as opposed to Bing which I hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep the most current version on my computer but still have XP and it won't work with the most recent version of Explorer.  I hate to give up Explorer because of familiarity with it, it is so compatible for several games I play on the computer, and I have such an extensive favorites list on it, I don't know how I would transfer all that to another browser.
Click to expand...


Chrome of Firefox will work just as well and you can load all of your settings from IE.  
PM Ropey, he'll be able to help you through the very easy process. 
Besides you don't have to uninstall IE to have and use other browsers.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I don't like opera either....maybe because it is too different from the others..but I am probably bias since I have been a faithful firefox user from day one.


----------



## Ringel05

I actually forgot about this thread with everything else I've been dealing with recently.  

Okay next I'll look at Comodo Dragon Browser and Slim Browser which I just downloaded.
Stay tuned for the reports.


----------



## Ringel05

Checking out Comodo Dragon now, easy download and install, gave me the option of installing as portable.  It's based on Chromium so it looks exactly like Google Chrome and loading extensions send you to the Chrome library to select.  During the install it asked if I wanted to transfer my Favorites, search, history, cookies and search engines from my existing browser, A++ option in my book.
Security with this browser it one of the best available and unlike Chrome it doesn't send your browsing information to a remote server.  Amazingly this level of security doesn't slow this browser down.

The negative side for me is it's laid out exactly like Chrome which I don't like, I'm addicted to the menu bar and Chrome/Chromium doesn't have one, still I'll try it for a while to see how it works out surfing the net.

http://download.cnet.com/Comodo-Dragon/3000-2356_4-75119680.html


----------



## Douger

Baruch Menachem said:


> Firefox started having stability problems, so I changed over to Chrome.
> 
> Chrome, however, has privacy issues.


Whasha hidin' BM  ?


----------



## Ringel05

Slimbrowser's interface is quite crowded but can be arranged any way you want, it's relatively fast and uses Internet Explorer as it's base search engine.  It is very customizable but I did notice the upper right search bar uses Ask.com and no matter what other option you chose it always reverts back to Ask.  It has built in pop up and ad blockers that have to be enabled when you launch the browser for the first time and they work as well as FFs Ad Block.
There's a web form spell checker that many would benefit from.  Each URL you go to opens in a new tab but the tabs will not clutter up the screen with easy scroll buttons.  For those who like IE this might provide a good alternative browser.

http://download.cnet.com/SlimBrowser/3000-2356_4-10101563.html


----------



## Ringel05

Kylo is a media dedicated browser primarily for computer to TV usage but works well for media viewing on your computer alone.  Large selection of TV, movie, sports, news, music, social, etc links on the main page, no need to search everywhere and save to favorites, it's all right in front of you.  The layout is easy to use with very large, readable icons (it is built for use on big screen TVs).
Kylo itself has no ads but the sites you may go to do like ABC, CBS, CNN, Fox, SyFy, etc but these sites have ads no matter what browser you use to get to them.
Once again, very simplified and very easy to use with either a mouse or the Loop Pointer the developer of Kylo sells for $99.  The pointer is specifically designed to work with TVs and from the reviews is perfect for this application. 
I'm seriously considering buying the pointer and connecting one of my computers to my TV.
Kylo Browser for TVs - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> I'm seriously considering buying the pointer and connecting one of my computers to my TV.
> Kylo Browser for TVs - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com



I have never looked back since I connected a computer to our main flatscreen.
It is the reason why I kicked satellite/cable out of our home - nor have I been to a video store since then. I figure I have saved a good $150 a month at least.
As long as your system has an HDMI port - your good.


----------



## Ernie S.

Kat said:


> Never heard of this one..I am using Chrome, and FF right now.



As am I. Not real happy with Chrome, though the wife loves it. I may try aurora.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying the pointer and connecting one of my computers to my TV.
> Kylo Browser for TVs - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never looked back since I connected a computer to our main flatscreen.
> It is the reason why I kicked satellite/cable out of our home - nor have I been to a video store since then. I figure I have saved a good $150 a month at least.
> As long as your system has an HDMI port - your good.
Click to expand...


My primary roadblock to going that route is my wife and the lack of real time local news stations on the web.  If I connect via a computer it'll have to be the TV in the basement which is never used.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying the pointer and connecting one of my computers to my TV.
> Kylo Browser for TVs - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never looked back since I connected a computer to our main flatscreen.
> It is the reason why I kicked satellite/cable out of our home - nor have I been to a video store since then. I figure I have saved a good $150 a month at least.
> As long as your system has an HDMI port - your good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My primary roadblock to going that route is my wife and the lack of real time local news stations on the web.  If I connect via a computer it'll have to be the TV in the basement which is never used.
Click to expand...


Me too...which is why I kept the $9 per month "basic" via ATT Uverse. 
According to my wife...what is life without American Idol?


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never looked back since I connected a computer to our main flatscreen.
> It is the reason why I kicked satellite/cable out of our home - nor have I been to a video store since then. I figure I have saved a good $150 a month at least.
> As long as your system has an HDMI port - your good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My primary roadblock to going that route is my wife and the lack of real time local news stations on the web.  If I connect via a computer it'll have to be the TV in the basement which is never used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too...which is why I kept the $9 per month "basic" via ATT Uverse.
> According to my wife...what is life without American Idol?
Click to expand...


Thankfully my wife doesn't watch shit like that.  
Mostly it's crime shows (real crime shows), news, documentaries, history and science/nature shows.


----------



## Douger

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My primary roadblock to going that route is my wife and the lack of real time local news stations on the web.  If I connect via a computer it'll have to be the TV in the basement which is never used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...which is why I kept the $9 per month "basic" via ATT Uverse.
> According to my wife...what is life without American Idol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thankfully my wife doesn't watch shit like that.
> Mostly it's crime shows (real crime shows), news, documentaries, history and science/nature shows.
Click to expand...

Bahhhh ! Got rid of the TV and the wife.
The GF spends quite a bit of time looking at my navel.
Gracias a dios por Viagra !


----------



## Uncensored2008

Baruch Menachem said:


> Firefox started having stability problems, so I changed over to Chrome.
> 
> Chrome, however, has privacy issues.



Not really.

Chrome privacy issues - is the Chrome browser letting Google know all about you?


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox started having stability problems, so I changed over to Chrome.
> 
> Chrome, however, has privacy issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Chrome privacy issues - is the Chrome browser letting Google know all about you?
Click to expand...


True, to a degree, they're not watching your every keystroke unless you opt for them to,  unless you select (Options -> Help make Google Chrome better by automatically sending usage statistics and crash reports to Google) Chrome does not automatically send everything to Google(.com) however Google-Analytics is another story altogether.
Also there's filter bubbling which Chrome uses regularly unless you consistently use icognito mode.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> True, to a degree, they're not watching your every keystroke unless you opt for them to,  unless you select (Options -> Help make Google Chrome better by automatically sending usage statistics and crash reports to Google) Chrome does not automatically send everything to Google(.com) however Google-Analytics is another story altogether.
> Also there's filter bubbling which Chrome uses regularly unless you consistently use icognito mode.



Sort of.

Chrome does compile statistics of use patterns, but it's on a macro basis. I'm one of millions who visits Anand Tech regularly - Google collects that people visit, but they don't know (or care) that I am specifically visiting, they are just compiling statistics on a macro basis to set advertising prices. 

It's a business, I am in favor of business.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, to a degree, they're not watching your every keystroke unless you opt for them to,  unless you select (Options -> Help make Google Chrome better by automatically sending usage statistics and crash reports to Google) Chrome does not automatically send everything to Google(.com) however Google-Analytics is another story altogether.
> Also there's filter bubbling which Chrome uses regularly unless you consistently use icognito mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of.
> 
> Chrome does compile statistics of use patterns, but it's on a macro basis. I'm one of millions who visits Anand Tech regularly - Google collects that people visit, but they don't know (or care) that I am specifically visiting, they are just compiling statistics on a macro basis to set advertising prices.
> 
> It's a business, I am in favor of business.
Click to expand...


I'm not neigh-saying it, per se, just pointing out that they do gather data but not to the degree that some claim.


----------



## waltky

Study commissioned by Google finds Chrome most secure...

*Which Web Browser Is the Most Secure?*
_20 Feb.`12 - When a massive spam attack posted violent and pornographic images across the news feeds of many Facebook users last year, many wondered how hackers had launched the attack. Turns out, it was by exploiting a vulnerability in users web browsers._


> The event shed light on an often-overlooked issue of online security, your web browser. There are many browsers available, such as Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome, and Microsofts Internet Explorer. But the real question is: which browser offers the most protection from malware, adware, viruses, and hackers?  Many browsers are fighting for market share, and therefore paying more attention to their security, but popularity and security are not always equal.
> 
> A recent Accuvant study revealed that Chrome (the second most popular browser) ranks as the most secure web browser when compared to Internet Explorer (the most popular) and Firefox. Interestingly, this month the German government named Chrome the most secure browser, perhaps lending weight to the study. However, critics have pointed out that the study was commissioned by Google (creator of Chrome), and the findings may therefore be skewed.  Still, according to the study, Chrome ranks the highest in creating and putting into use new safety measures to boost its security, with Internet Explorer only slightly behind Chrome. Firefox was deemed the least secure in the study.
> 
> Despite these recent findings, the browser wars remain a hot-button issue, with various entities dubbing some browsers more secure than others. During the 2011 hacker conference, Pwn2Own, hackers attacked four popular browsers: Internet Explorer, Apple Safari, Mozilla Firefox, and Google Chrome. The hackers were able to quickly compromise Internet Explorer and Safari. In fact, these hackers were able to hack the browsers so thoroughly that they managed to write files on the hard drive of the computer they were attacking. Interestingly (and contrary to the Accuvant study findings), Chrome and Firefox both resisted hacking attacks during the exercise.
> 
> Regardless of the browser, manufacturers are always working to ensure users can enjoy surfing the web safely and securelyand thats the good news. The bad news, as the Pwn2Own conference revealed, is that cybercriminals worldwide are also working hard to figure out new ways to hack your browser.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Douger

Midori is soon to be the best browser. Patience.


----------



## craighood

There are lots of browsers which are very interesting to use. According to me Firefox is the best browser. This has lots of extensions and add ons to make our work experience easy and smooth.


----------



## Statistikhengst

*well deserved bump*

Great thread, [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]

Why not do an update, since some of the browsers you have tested have now developed new stuff between 2011 and 2014.

I use Chrome, Opera and Waterfox (Firefox 64 bit) a lot.  I rarely touch IE.

On my Smartfon, I use Dolphin for my browser and Dolphin Connect in Google to trade data between my desktop Chrome and Dolphin.


----------



## Dude111

craighood said:
			
		

> There are lots of browsers which are very interesting to use.


Yes there certainly is!!!!!

I use MyIE2 (Last version before name change to Maxthon) and its the best IE wrapper I have ever found! (I have IE6 but i usually use MYIE2 cause I like having the use of tabs,a more colourful UI,etc))

MyIE2 is amazing -- I started with this project with MyIE (3.2de) and when MyIE2 came out I STAYED WITH MYIE for along time as when MyIE2 first came out,IT WANTED A DLL FILE I DIDNT HAVE and I wasnt gonna bother getting it........ Several versions later he changed it so it didnt require that DLL and I have loved it ever since........ I finally settled on version 9.27.68 (Last MYIE2 version (Goes downhill QUICKLY once its becomes "Maxthon") Its really quite sad)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I still stick with Firefox, with Stylish, ABP and NoScript as add-ons.


----------



## mamooth

Adblock is mostly redundant if you're running NoScript, and Adblock seriously bogs down Firefox. I removed Adblock, and haven't missed it. My addons are

NoScript (blocks javascript)
Ghostery (blocks trackers)
BetterPrivacy (deletes Flash/LSO cookies)

According to the benchmarks, Chrome is a little faster than Firefox. And it has more of the newest html5 features. Firefox, better at privacy, and a bigger variety of addons.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

mamooth said:


> Adblock is mostly redundant if you're running NoScript, and Adblock seriously bogs down Firefox. I removed Adblock, and haven't missed it. My addons are
> 
> NoScript (blocks javascript)
> Ghostery (blocks trackers)
> BetterPrivacy (deletes Flash/LSO cookies)
> 
> According to the benchmarks, Chrome is a little faster than Firefox. And it has more of the newest html5 features. Firefox, better at privacy, and a bigger variety of addons.



I also use Ghostery...I had forgotten about it.


----------



## longknife

I thought I was subscribed to this thread, but apparently not.

I actually use 4 browsers.

At the moment, I'm using Opera as it has a better popup blocker and seems to be faster in some sites.
My default browser is Firefox but I've had problems with it freezing up on me.
I have Google Chrome which is okay but lacks some of the features I like in Opera and Firefox.
Internet Explorer simply as a backup and where I connect with Google+


----------



## Foxfyre

They have improved IE I think.  And with Windows 8.1 it works fastest and with the fewest annoying features of any of the several browsers I have at my disposal.  I quit using it for awhile when they had that security problem, but now that they got that patched, it is all good.


----------



## Ringel05

Bump


----------



## Statistikhengst

Double bump.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05

Been using Firefox for decades and have been using Google Search as my home page and search engine and that just changed today (at least the home page and search engine part).  Since Firefox partnered with Yahoo search Google has been bleeding users and even though that trend is rapidly slowing Google decided to launch a plea campaign to get users to come back to Google.
There's a pop-up bar that appears almost every time a tab is opened and since I was already using Google and that I couldn't turn the notification off, I finally sent Google a nasty-gram and switched to DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Bleipriester

Maybe, you should load a European version of Firefox. They have still google as default search.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Maybe, you should load a European version of Firefox. They have still google as default search.


DuckDuckGo is fine, I've used it in the past.  The only reason I went back to Google was I use Google e-mail and Google maps, now I have to use links in bookmarks instead of having them on my homepage.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, you should load a European version of Firefox. They have still google as default search.
> 
> 
> 
> DuckDuckGo is fine, I've used it in the past.  The only reason I went back to Google was I use Google e-mail and Google maps, now I have to use links in bookmarks instead of having them on my homepage.
Click to expand...

These alternative searches claim they are based on Google but they have different search results.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yahoo is the worst...the results are always terrible and populated with fakes close to what your search for.
Basically - if you use Yahoo - you are most likely going to end up with a slew of malware as fake sites many times appear as the top results.
  I have used Google forever, and can't imagine anything else. And yes I sent Firefox many bitch messages about their switch.


----------



## Igrok_

firefox became slow and unstable with crashes some times in half an hour... so i switched to that: Yandex.Browser


----------



## Searcher44

Ringel05 said:


> Checling out different browsers from a general users perspective for those who are interested.
> 
> *Arora*
> 
> Arora is a lightweight cross-platform web browser. It's free (as in free speech and free beer). Arora runs on Linux, embedded Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OS X, Windows, Haiku, and any other platforms supported by the Qt toolkit.
> 
> Arora uses the QtWebKit port of the fully standards-compliant WebKit layout engine. It features fast rendering, powerful JavaScript engine and supports Netscape plugins.
> 
> Apart from the must-have features such as bookmarks, history and tabbed browsing Arora boasts:
> 
> very fast startup
> integration with desktop environments
> smart location bar
> session management
> privacy mode
> flexible search engine management
> ClickToFlash plugin
> download manager
> WebInspector, a set of tools for web developers
> 30 translations
> 
> arora - Cross Platform WebKit Browser - Google Project Hosting
> 
> It is fast but for the typical user it's missing some functionality.  While you can copy via right click you have to use the drop down edit menu to paste plus there is no Home button, again one has to go to the drop down menu, click on history then home.
> It does have (again in the drop down menu) a one click, on time addition of AdBlock and is very secure.
> 
> It can open multiple tabs but is limited in number of windows it can display.
> Preferences are primarily the same as most browsers but limited for configurations under options.
> There appears to be no spell check.
> 
> Like I said it's a free, light web browser with limited functionality but extremely fast and secure.  It would work great as a backup browser for people on the move who my run into slow connection speeds or for those who have dial up service or older slower computers.



I've tried several but I keep going back to chrome. I keep thinking it's too bloated and commercialized until I try something "new".


----------



## Uncensored2008

Edge isn't bad. I still use Chrome as my primary in Windows and Firefox in Linux. But Edge is a significant improvement over the old IE and seems to have all the features Chrome has.


----------



## Bleipriester

Mozilla has finally released a 64 bit Firefox. You need a least Windows 7 in 64 Bit.
https://download-installer.cdn.mozi...eases/42.0/win64/en-US/Firefox Setup 42.0.exe


----------



## longknife

Bleipriester said:


> Mozilla has finally released a 64 bit Firefox. You need a least Windows 7 in 64 Bit.
> https://download-installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/en-US/Firefox Setup 42.0.exe



I've had both the 64 bit developer's version and the latest 64 bit version for some time since I got my new PC a year ago.


----------



## mamooth

Firefox 42 finally put a mute button on each tab that plays sound, a very useful feature that it had lacked (and which Chrome had for a while). It means now you don't have to bring up every tab to find out which one is making noise.


----------



## Ringel05

mamooth said:


> Firefox 42 finally put a mute button on each tab that plays sound, a very useful feature that it had lacked (and which Chrome had for a while). It means now you don't have to bring up every tab to find out which one is making noise.


I have a sound button on the task bar.........  controls everything.........


----------



## mamooth

If you're listening to one tab and a second tab unexpectedly starts shouting, it's not very productive to mute everything.


----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mozilla has finally released a 64 bit Firefox. You need a least Windows 7 in 64 Bit.
> https://download-installer.cdn.mozilla.net/pub/firefox/releases/42.0/win64/en-US/Firefox Setup 42.0.exe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had both the 64 bit developer's version and the latest 64 bit version for some time since I got my new PC a year ago.
Click to expand...

But this is a final, stable version and not an alpha version.


----------



## Ringel05

mamooth said:


> If you're listening to one tab and a second tab unexpectedly starts shouting, it's not very productive to mute everything.


Close the other tab.......


----------



## Muhammed

Google


----------

